# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  GUI apps for festival

## sindhu_sundar

hi!

i just installed festival on my ubuntu 8.10 compaq f7a33u laptop, am using GNOME. i also installed telegu and hindi voices ...can somebody please suggest a GUI that will allow me to choose between speakers and speak the text from clipboard?

my dad will also be using the laptop and he has never used computers before leave alone linux or windows...so commandline wont do for him...

please suggest gui apps for festival thanks  :Smile: 

peace!

----------


## drbongo

Sindhu,

There is no specific GUI for festival, but if you want to have text read out Orca, the screen-reader built into Ubuntu can use the festival voices if you open the preferences page and select it after starting Orca. Orca comes with espeak already and I am sure this already has a hindi voice etc. The other approach would be to install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu, which has its own text to speech applications that can also use festival if you want. You do not say want you actually want to do so it is difficlut to give you any more specific advice! The simplest solution would be to use Ubuntu , Orca and Espeak!

drbongo

----------


## raygj

> Sindhu,
> 
> There is no specific GUI for festival, but if you want to have text read out Orca, the screen-reader built into Ubuntu can use the festival voices if you open the preferences page and select it after starting Orca. Orca comes with espeak already and I am sure this already has a hindi voice etc. The other approach would be to install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu, which has its own text to speech applications that can also use festival if you want. You do not say want you actually want to do so it is difficlut to give you any more specific advice! The simplest solution would be to use Ubuntu , Orca and Espeak!
> 
> drbongo


Or You could do as I did.
i'm using gnome window manager and it's desktop and in it, i'm using the "KDE Text-to-speech Manager"- the KDE Text-to-Speech system - is a plugin based service that allows any KDE (or non-KDE) application to speak using the DCOP interface.
. It's easy to set it up to use festival for speech output.see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...55&postcount=6

----------

